# October 2007 Member Monthly Giveaway - PBW



## Jim (Sep 30, 2007)

This months winner is PBW!

Congrats man! You just won yourself a package of Lake Fork Tackle Live Magic shad swimbaits.

Her is a link to a video of them in action: 

https://www.lftlures.com/LMSstream.wvx

PM me with your mailing info so I can get these out to you!

Thanks for posting folks!


----------

